# Using Kindle App for iPad internationally



## kamokazi (Sep 15, 2010)

One of the owners of the company I work for is looking at an iPad, and the primary use is going to be as an ebook reader.  The problem is he lives in the Philippines about 6 months out of the year at our plant over there.  iTunes seems to restrict access based on IP address, so they won't be able to use the built-in bookstore.

I was wondering if the Kindle App for iPad would enforce the same restrictions or allow this to work.  Their Amazon account would be a US account with US CC# and address, but they would be connecting from Philippine IP addresses.  They would want to be able to get new content while there, not just read already downloaded content.

Any insight you guys may have would be most appreciated, thanks!


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

I cannot imagine there would be any restrictions. With the Kindle app he can always purchase the books on the PC and then have them sent to the Kindle or even manually upload them to the device.


----------

